# ARMY.CA TURNS 16



## Nfld Sapper (5 Feb 2009)

1993: Army.ca comes online as the Canadian Army Home Page


----------



## military granny (5 Feb 2009)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY ARMY.CA :cheers:


----------



## The Bread Guy (5 Feb 2009)

Many Happy Returns!


----------



## davidk (5 Feb 2009)

Army.ca can now join the PRes, pending Mike's permission ;D


----------



## Mike Baker (5 Feb 2009)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, to the thing that I spend hours on! (Why can't I say that about a woman?  ) 

Hey Mike, is there a party? ;D

:cheers:


----------



## Neill McKay (5 Feb 2009)

NFLD Sapper said:
			
		

> 1993: Army.ca comes online as the Canadian Army Home Page



That's pretty impressive!  Probably one of the oldest sites on the Web, relatively speaking.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (5 Feb 2009)

Ah I remember the days of the Canadian Army Mailing List and the The Old War Diary


----------



## dapaterson (5 Feb 2009)

In two more years we can hold a get-together in Quebec, so Army.CA can have its first legal drink.


----------



## PMedMoe (5 Feb 2009)

Awesome!!


----------



## George Wallace (5 Feb 2009)

A round of Koolaid for all!


----------



## Kebel (5 Feb 2009)

wow that's impressive


----------



## Drummy (5 Feb 2009)

A happy birthday to ARMY CA.  :cheers:

And congratulations to Mr. Bobbit.   

Drummy


----------



## Lil_T (5 Feb 2009)

Awesome!  Is Army.ca getting it's own car?   ;D


----------



## Mike Bobbitt (5 Feb 2009)

Wow, thanks guys... I'm like the proud father of a brooding, angsty teenager. Hard to believe it's been 16 years... and hard to believe some of you have been around for the whole time!

Thanks to everyone who's made 16 years online a possibility.


----------



## GAP (5 Feb 2009)

Drummy said:
			
		

> A happy birthday to ARMY CA.  :cheers:
> 
> And congratulations to Mr. Bobbit.



ditto


----------



## Marshall (5 Feb 2009)

Quite a long time for a website isn't it? That is great though, lets hope for another 16? 

Happy Birthday

P.S: I am just less then 3 years older then this site.. oh lawd.


----------



## danchapps (5 Feb 2009)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!! Congratulations Mr Bobbit on a very successful and helpful website. And may there be many more years to come as well.


----------



## mr.rhtuner (5 Feb 2009)

wow! I didn't think the site was that old.

Very neat and congratulations!


----------



## CMartin (5 Feb 2009)

Awesome!

A sincere thank you to all those people who keep this site going and make it such a valuable resource.

I'm not sure if you know how useful these forums are for someone who decides to look into joining the military, but they have helped me immensely every step of the way. I have not finished jumping through all the hoops, but if I manage to do so, it will have been largely because of the wealth of information and the quality of the posts that I have found here.

Thank you to the moderators that keep this place in top shape, and the members that contribute valuable insight.


----------



## 1feral1 (5 Feb 2009)

Mick,

Good on you for hosting such a 'post pubecent' monster.

I am sure the monster will grow into a senior citizen one day, as I feel this site is here for the long haul.

Regards,

Wes


----------



## Marshall (5 Feb 2009)

Overwatch Downunder said:
			
		

> Mick,
> 
> Good on you for hosting such a 'post pubecent' monster.
> 
> ...



As long as he passes it on to another in his old age. ha ha


----------



## geo (6 Feb 2009)

Happy birthday Army.ca

And many more......

CHIMO!


----------



## wildman0101 (6 Feb 2009)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY ARMY.CA  
A rousing cheer to Mr. Bobbit  :cheers:
Congratulations on a job well done sir  :cdnsalute:
                     Best Regards...
                     Scoty b


----------



## leroi (7 Feb 2009)

Happy sweet sixteen! :cdnsalute: 

Thank you, Mr. Bobbitt. The site is a blessing to some of us.

That reminds me--my subscription's due and on it's way!


----------

